
Why Agile Is Critical for Attracting Millennial Engineers - douche
https://www.infoq.com/articles/agile-critical-millennial
======
douche
Ugh, there's a difference between hide-bound corporate IT processes, and
"Agile". Both are liable to ossification and cargo-culting that gets in the
way of actually doing work, instead devolving into mindless busy-work and
politics.

------
kafkaesq
Because they're both meaningless buzzwords.

But if you gratuitously capitalize them, and especially f you repeat them,
often enough -- "Agile, Millennial, Agile, Millennial, Agile", especially in
article titles -- people will not only naturally assume they mean something,
but that they're absolutely _vital_ terms to know about, and that is crucially
important to stay on top of every facet of their meaning lest one fall
woefully and irrevocably behind not only in one's career, but in the current
Zeitgeist generally.

